# Wood pigeon injured



## missmuffit (Aug 29, 2015)

About two weeks ago I had to pick a dead woodie up as it had fallen from its nest, it had most of its feathers but was obviously still very young I don't know if the fall had killed it or some other mishap but it was right under the nest site. The reason I'm telling you about this is a week later his nest mate was walking around the base of the same tree and his left wing is injured. This is on a car park and he was sure to be run over by car.
I managed to pick him up without much trouble and put him in a basket, he has all his feathers but still young, he must have fallen out of nest also.

Hubby keeps pigeons but we have no experience with wing injuries. It is now 6 days since we picked him up we kept him in basket for three days then opened basket he came out but stayed in garden, he eats the seed (pigeon seed hubby buys for his racing pigeons) he drinks on his own but his wing still hangs down lower that the one that is uninjured, he can get on the rooftops and we make sure he does as it gets dark so hes safe from cats/foxes. I think maybe we released him too soon. I did call our local vet, she said we could take him there but he would be euthanized. So we decided to try to help him give him a chance at least, but now I'm worried we let him out and he might NEVER be able to fly properly.
He just sits in garden comes down for food and drink then roosts on fence or rooftop but seems as if he cant or wont go away.
I feel totally responsible for this bird now, its my last thought on a night time and first thought on waking up (I hope hes OK, hope he survived the night)

I want to ask if I should leave him and hope he can eventually fly properly or try to catch him again, but we live in North east UK Gateshead and there is no where to take him (I don't think)


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh. Sad to know about poor bird. When we see wing injuries we should treat them immediately else if broken wings and left without putting in proper position, may disable the bird permanently . You didn't Google anything before or didnt write here? 
Now pls pls take him in, don't release, he is a sitting duck for predators as he can't fly well. He won't be able to heal by himself, he needs care or may be if too late he would never fly. Poor fella. 
Pls bring him in and take a pic of him esp of injured wing and post here. 
Can you give him a forever home if he can't fly well?

If not, if you are on Facebook, I suggest you to join the Pigeon Rescue group which is a network of rescuers and some rescue centres in the UK:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

They will help you with this rescue.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I will move your thread to the appropriate forum, where other UK members will see it.

Here is a list of rescue centers-another great resource, not sure they are anywhere close, but they won't euthanize.*http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Would definitely join up on FB if you can, at the link Kiddy provided. Good few woodie posts at present.

We do have some members in your general area, actually, though obviously I don't know how available they are.


----------



## missmuffit (Aug 29, 2015)

Glad to know there is somewhere to take him.............if we can catch him again.
I hope we can because I will feel so guilty if a anything happens to him before we an try to catch him (tomorrow now)
He can fly some .............he get up to the rooftops OK
Will try tomorrow


----------



## missmuffit (Aug 29, 2015)

Applied for membership on facebook too


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Have approved for the group


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks John  

missmuffit, Pls keep us updated on how it goes further.


----------



## missmuffit (Aug 29, 2015)

Well Ive been up very early to look for him but he just appeared about 30 min ago, he looks fine and is getting on roof much easier now, hes sitting up there with another of the woodies I feed daily. He has not been near enough to try to catch (maybe he knows lol) He does know where his food/water is he learned that quickly so I will see what happens during the course of the day.
Facebook and this site are amazing, its great to know so many people care, and the knowledge they have is fantastic.

Thanks to all who replied to my post


----------



## missmuffit (Aug 29, 2015)

Forgot to say I love John D's (Facebook Admin) note at end of his posts,
"Pigeons know more than we think - and think more than we know" I find it so touching.
I think this goes for all animals, they are not always understood.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

missmuffit said:


> Forgot to say I love John D's (Facebook Admin) note at end of his posts,
> "Pigeons know more than we think - and think more than we know" I find it so touching.
> I think this goes for all animals, they are not always understood.


Yeah I love that too  
We can't know what they think and can't think what they know. They are wise enough but very sweet and innocent and trustworthy 
unlike humans


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It really sounds like this woodie is managing very well 

I suspect he will evade capture.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear the woodie is doing well. Also really like the addendum to JohnDs posts.


----------



## missmuffit (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks all
Yes he seems fine today he has only returned for food and water hes not hanging around as he was yesterday and days before.

I will continue to look out for him.


----------



## missmuffit (Aug 29, 2015)

Update
Woodie is fine his wing seems to be in correct position now so must not have been broken, he still returns for food during the day, but he is no way tame which is a good thing? We didn't want to handle him too much when we had him basketed but had to, to feed him but he is truly a wild bird he still has the natural instinct to evade us humans.
All in all I'm very happy with this outcome, was doubtful at the start due to the wing injury.

Thanks all, will continue to use site and the Facebook site as I find it all very interesting


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Excellent! Guess he may have just got bruised. Wild woodies do not like being confined, they just freak out.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Glad to hear he is well now  
Thanks for the update


----------

